# audi style headlights on ebay



## golgoth (Feb 20, 2011)

I like those there are really cool, not a big fan of the amber reflectors on the side. Do they come with HID?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

no they dont come with HID ... and yes they do look great on them. i was going to get those headlights but got other one for a price i couldn't say no to. those aren't bad, but installation is a pain is all.


----------



## albmed1188 (May 3, 2011)

hey guys juss found this, maybe this could be of some help

Korean Auto Imports

but ive seen headlights at

cruzeimports.com

juss thought you guys would like to know if ur looking for headlights.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Those only belong on an Audi in my opinion. Its like trying to make your car look something that it isnt. It looked good when only Audi's had them. Now every single car wants one. On a good note though at least it comes with projectors so you can properly run HID's.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

well i guess.. you're right TOM when you look at it in that sense. But who i'm not going to lie though, when u see it in person... it does look NICE~~~


----------

